# ONE OF THESE DAYS ...



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

One of these days the ringneck doves that tease and watch me from the power lines at about 60 feet away 

 

and also gaze at me from about 5 feet away 



will one day get it from a slingshot. But the fact that this is all within city limits, i can only dream for now . Its hard to fight the urge, but i dont want to risk any neighborly disruption . Any of you guys going through something similar ?


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I have shot alot of them. They taste great!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> One of these days the ringneck doves that tease and watch me from the power lines at about 60 feet away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me i not only face the pigeons, woodpeckers, squirrels, feral cats, skunks, but he people feeding these varmints! all inside city limits.


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep. In town, they sit on the powerlines, poop on the car, land on the porch rail, and just stand in the driveway and stare at me.
Outside city limits (and I am convinced they know precisely where that line is drawn), I can't get within a hundred yards of them.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I try my best not to disturb the neighbors when shooting around the neighborhood. The birds here are already very jumpy, but not as bad as the ones in the woods. What I'm doin isn't illegal, so I don't think i'll get in any trouble unless of course I break a window. However I ain't no clutz, I haven't gotten into any trouble for the past 3 years so what the heck. Shoot away.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

There are house sparrows that live very close to me. However, I can't shoot in New York State. In our house in Canada, where shooting them is legal, there are no house sparrows at my house. WTF!


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

you can get sparrows with birdshot. no damage to windows or those ceramics on the powerlines. doesn't work with pigeons


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Urban squirrels are a constant temptation .... as are urban pigeons. But so far I am resisting ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3, when i first picked up the ss again i had vengeance on the mind! pigeons, squirrels, wood peckers, skunk.................. they watch and with those beady eyes, they think now what?!!! than i joined the forum and became civilized (hahahaha) damnit!!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

shoot em mate. must be delish. just make sure you shoot safe and not knock peoples houses......


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

There is nothing else to hit in Imperial County...shoot the friggin things!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> There is nothing else to hit in Imperial County...shoot the friggin things!!!!


theres a lot to shoot- coyotes, rabbits (ton of them things), ferrets, ground squirrels, 3 types(at least) of lizards, crows, grackels, 3 kinds of doves, illegals (







j/k), roadrunners, wasp, horseflys, bumble bees, roaches, crickets, cans, bottles, all kinds of things. i see your familiar with imperial county .


----------

